# Key fob won't work



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't tell me to go to wal-greens and change the battery for 7.49. already did that. My doors won't lock/unlock, panic doesn't work, hatch button nada. Every time I get out of my car I have to manually lock it. When I'm just sitting inside, and press the lock button on the door card all the passenger doors lock, but not the drivers. Mkiv golf. I'm sure SOMEONE has to have had this problem, and knows what I need to do to fix it. No, i will not go to the dealership, I don't have that kind of cash to just fork over. Someone, anyone, any tips, DIYS would be grateful, thank you.


----------



## NuImageAudio (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like you may simply have a bad keypad. When you push, the pressure is making it partially work. Hunt down another keypad, or have an aftermarket system installed. Remote start maybe? 

Nu Image Audio & Accessories
Salina, ks 67401
(785)309-1617


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

hmmm, remote start eh??? I like the sound of that :laugh: Maybe while I'm at it I could get a trunk popper button for the hatch shave project coming up  
any ideas how much aftermarket lock systems cost? Or a link for one maybe?


----------



## NuImageAudio (Jul 9, 2012)

mkivgolfball said:


> hmmm, remote start eh??? I like the sound of that :laugh: Maybe while I'm at it I could get a trunk popper button for the hatch shave project coming up
> any ideas how much aftermarket lock systems cost? Or a link for one maybe?


 They are something I suggest be done by a reputable audio shop honestly. If you do have a good understanding of vehicle electronics and whatnot, look into www.encoreautomotivesystems.com. they are excellent units, very reliable, and well priced. As far as a trunk popper, DEI or Spal is my suggestion.

Nu Image Audio & Accessories
Salina, ks 67401
(785)309-1617 

Nu Image Audio & Accessories
Salina, ks 67401
(785)309-1617


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

do all the corresponding buttons work inside the car?


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

NFrazier said:


> do all the corresponding buttons work inside the car?


all buttons work on door card. Except when I click the lock button on the door card when I'm inside, all 3 passenger doors lock, but not the drivers. So I'm thinking there's a problem with the locking mechanism inside the door? But it doesn't make sense because I can still manually lock it from the outside :screwy:
I haven't had time to rip my door card off yet to take a look see. But i'll get to it. eventually :banghead:
I tried re-syncing the key fob today with my spare valet inside the car and my key fob on the door itself, when I held it to the left for 10 seconds, no horn beeps, no response to fob buttons, nothing.


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

NuImageAudio said:


> They are something I suggest be done by a reputable audio shop honestly. If you do have a good understanding of vehicle electronics and whatnot, look into www.encoreautomotivesystems.com. they are excellent units, very reliable, and well priced. As far as a trunk popper, DEI or Spal is my suggestion.
> 
> Nu Image Audio & Accessories
> Salina, ks 67401
> ...


Thank you very much for introducing me to encore, I didn't know there were so many customizable features you could put on one key fob. It looks like pretty high grade security too. I may end up going that route, I'm not sure yet because a new key is about 70$ through internet, and more through the dealership. And the price of the remote starters and security is only a little more than a 100$ plus install fee. (Which I would have your shop do if I lived in kansas, unfortunately I live in wisconsin)
Yes I was looking at both DEI actuators and SAL's, don't know which route i'm going yet, probably just the actuator but we'll see.


----------



## NuImageAudio (Jul 9, 2012)

No problem. They are my main units for remote stsrt/security. You may need an interface for the remote start to work properly with your car. I can find you a reputable shop in Wisconsin that deals encore to do the work for you of you'd like. Just need your zipcode.

Nu Image Audio & Accessories
Salina, ks 67401
(785)309-1617


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

assuming you have a mk4 golf as your username suggests, you'll need a 556U along with a valet key thats programmed to your car (which will be mounted in the U somewhere in the vehicle). If it's 02+ you'll have to go into the door to get the lock/unlock wires (unless you use a can bus convienance unit) and everything else should be at the ignition and the ccm under the driver side dash (except tach which if its 02+ will be at the ECU, if < 02 at the cluster.


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

NuImageAudio said:


> No problem. They are my main units for remote stsrt/security. You may need an interface for the remote start to work properly with your car. I can find you a reputable shop in Wisconsin that deals encore to do the work for you of you'd like. Just need your zipcode.
> 
> Nu Image Audio & Accessories
> Salina, ks 67401
> (785)309-1617


53203 Milwaukee, WI


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

NFrazier said:


> assuming you have a mk4 golf as your username suggests, you'll need a 556U along with a valet key thats programmed to your car (which will be mounted in the U somewhere in the vehicle). If it's 02+ you'll have to go into the door to get the lock/unlock wires (unless you use a can bus convienance unit) and everything else should be at the ignition and the ccm under the driver side dash (except tach which if its 02+ will be at the ECU, if < 02 at the cluster.


okay, it's a 2005.5 
I took my door card off the other day and when I replugged everything back in my inner lock button works on the drivers side again by some miracle :screwy: anyway, the 556U will be at the ECU then? what do I do once I get to the module to program to my key?


----------



## Kingkole02 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm running into the same problem, except all my controls work and no ecu code. Just replaced batteries and still not working. Wonder if weather has messed stuff up.


----------



## NuImageAudio (Jul 9, 2012)

mkivgolfball said:


> okay, it's a 2005.5
> I took my door card off the other day and when I replugged everything back in my inner lock button works on the drivers side again by some miracle :screwy: anyway, the 556U will be at the ECU then? what do I do once I get to the module to program to my key?


The module won't have to program, when you put the key in the unit, it has coils that pick up its signal and transfers it to the immobilizer when the remote start triggers it to. I think ads makes one that won't require the loss of the key. It would need to be programmed, But not hard. It would still connect to the imobilizer I believe. 

Nu Image Audio & Accessories
Salina, ks 67401
(785)309-1617


----------

